# برنامج لحساب ..(Steam Turbine) .وحجمه 9.8 ميجا



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الملخــــص ................. :

Calculates the theoretical steam rate, exit moisture, and enthaplies of the inlet and outlet streams
Steam tables are built-in
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الرابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــط ....................... :

http://s1.upload.sc/request/624ed1cdcf646f7886eb07fc18df97bc/owner

مع تحياتى Eng-Maher :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ملحوظه البرنامج ديمو وان شاء الله سوف اجد له الكراك


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ما رائيكم فى البرنامج


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل اخي ونشكرك والله المستعان علي ايجاد الكراك


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخى م/ محمد لطفى .


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أكتوبر 2006)

حاجه غريبه بشكل 33 عمليه انزال ولم يتم تقيم البرنامج وليس الشكر لى .


----------



## eng_hazem123 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك  
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sehs65 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مش عارف انزل اى حاجة من اى موقع مش عارف لية وتاتى لى الرسالة التاليةblocked a pop_uphv ارجو سرعة الاجابة او الافادة


----------



## sehs65 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

برجاء من المشرفين سرعة الرد للاهمية


----------



## sehs65 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة الموضوع خطير ومش عارف انزل البرامج ارجو الرد


----------



## sehs65 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

هل هذا عيب منى ام من النت ام من الجهاز


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ....................#*



sehs65 قال:


> هل هذا عيب منى ام من النت ام من الجهاز




عزيزى اكيد عندك ****** تول بار او الجوجل تول بار .. خش جوه added and remove program واعملهم uninstall بس كده ........ ولو فى حاجه ابعتلى.


----------



## sehs65 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

الف الف شكر على هذة المعلومة وانا هحاول وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه عملت ايه يا صاحبى.sehs65


----------



## sehs65 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد للة يا باشمهندس ماهر الحمد للة عرفت العطل فيين ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومروان (28 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن يا اخي فضلا لا امرا ان تشرح ولو بمعادلات كيف يتم حساب كمية البخار التي تحتاجه التوربينه 

وباسرع وقت لو سمحتوا لاني فعلا محتاج الموظوع هذا للاهمية


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (28 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووور م/ مجدى


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يناير 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

